# Model motoring/railroad crossing question



## racer8nut (Mar 25, 2010)

Hey All,
I have a question. The model motoring with rail road crossing...what rail track does it work with. I know it is HO scale...was there a particular brand of railraod track it connected to or is it universal for that time. Was there a train made by aurora/model motoring for it or did any brands work on it. Reason for the question, I have a buddy who wants to set up a track with a crossing and wanted to keep it some what vintage to the time. Any help would be great. Thanks:wave:

Rich


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

Pretty much any standard HO railroad track will work. Tyco,AHM,Atlas...etc...
You can also use the modern day Bachmann HO EZ track with the roadbed built in. You may need to alter the connecting sections roadbed at the ends. Minor adjustment if necessary. This track works well and is easy to work with.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

If you use regular track, standard code 100 track works best. The code 70 is a shorter rail and it doesn't mate up very good.


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

Also beware that the newer cars you may run will have guide pins that "catch" on the railroad rails. They need to be pretty short( like original T-Jet guide pins) to clear the rails. Also, they need to be in a "slow" section of the layout, hitting them with any kind of speed built up can be disastrous. Back in the 90's I had a 5 foot by 27 foot by 8 foot layout that had a US-1 trucking layout with two railroad crossings, a two lane T-Jet layout with two railroad crossings, and a four lane "race layout" with NO railroad crossings. 

Bob Weichbrodt
[email protected]
Winston-Salem, NC


----------

